# Difficulty obtaining Land Title information, common pain points



## titleguarddotcom (Feb 22, 2018)

Greetings,

My team is looking to resolve the challenges public, and professional individuals faces when retrieving Land Title information. I see a real need in the industry, so our goal is to release a focused service, which allows anyone to easily retrieve Land Information. 

Our _subsidized_ pilot project is currently live for your review.

titleguard.ca

Any thoughts or opinions would be highly appreciated!

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Is this for all provinces? Or only BC?


----------



## titleguarddotcom (Feb 22, 2018)

Currently the Canadian Land Title Office systems are extremely fragmented, each province has managed and mismanaged there offerings to the public.

Currently we are operating exclusively in British Columbia, but have real interest in expanding.

First we want to understand the concerns of the professionals and public to obtaining this information.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, I think the public should have ready access to land titles information conveniently and inexpensively. In AB, that is already the case through hundreds of privately owned registry offices where I could walk in with, at the time, my $25? and get whatever title information I wanted, and did.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

You can get a state of title certificate in BC at the counter as well for abt $15. Online requires registration, etc.
Same with Ontario, at the land registry counter or online after registering w Teranet. There are also 3rd party services that hose you about $50-$60.
Titleguarddotcom is a deadend website. Not sure who they are, but "there" (sic) grammar is poor.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> You can get a state of title certificate in BC at the counter as well for abt $15.


Counter of what? There are 20 registry centres alone in Calgary where a host of registry services can be processed. Virtually every town has a registry office.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

In your case, the Kamloops land title office. What can I say, Alberta got it right, BC (continues) to get it wrong :rolleyes2:


----------



## titleguarddotcom (Feb 22, 2018)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> You can get a state of title certificate in BC at the counter as well for abt $15. Online requires registration, etc.
> Same with Ontario, at the land registry counter or online after registering w Teranet. There are also 3rd party services that hose you about $50-$60.
> Titleguarddotcom is a deadend website. Not sure who they are, but "there" (sic) grammar is poor.


Thank you for the grammar check. 

What gives you the impression that the website is a dead end?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> In your case, the Kamloops land title office. What can I say, Alberta got it right, BC (continues) to get it wrong :rolleyes2:


I didn't think there was a closer one. Pretty useless and therein lies the problem.... versus not more than a 20 minute drive anywhere in Calgary to an office. The point I was really getting to is the OP may have a business opportunity in some places, but not others.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

titleguarddotcom said:


> Thank you for the grammar check.
> What gives you the impression that the website is a dead end?


Not an impression. I went to the site, it is a dead end:







Now you are going to tell me that I should have gone to dotca, not dotcom (in spite of your moniker). I did. It calls itself a 'trusted source' but it has absolutely no information about who is behind the website and who is taking your credit card and other personal information online. Ostensibly this is to purchase title data at slashed prices that essentially represent cost.

Not meaning to slam what may be an honest and genuine business idea - but sloppy execution to date. 
I'd suggest you build up your business first by gaining clients among the heavy users like lawyers, builders, and perhaps realtors - rather than starting off with a suspicious-looking website seeking $15 from the masses.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I pull land titles all the time in AB. It's very easy online through the SPIN2 govt website. Costs $10 per title.
I think you can use the municipal address, but I always use the legal lot address which is easily obtainable from your municipality. Edmonton, for example, has an online map to cross reference it and also includes the zoning, tax assessment, and approved permits, etc.
It's not 100% seamless, but I have no issues with it.
I think land title information should absolutely be public information that is relatively accessible, but I think there should be a bit of effort required to obtain it.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Now you are going to tell me that I should have gone to dotca, not dotcom (in spite of your moniker). I did. It calls itself a 'trusted source' but it has absolutely no information about who is behind the website and who is taking your credit card and other personal information online. Ostensibly this is to purchase title data at slashed prices that essentially represent cost.
> 
> Not meaning to slam what may be an honest and genuine business idea - but sloppy execution to date.
> I'd suggest you build up your business first by gaining clients among the heavy users like lawyers, builders, and perhaps realtors - rather than starting off with a suspicious-looking website seeking $15 from the masses.


+1 I agree it is terrible execution to date. There needs to be "About Us" disclosure, i.e. the principals involved, etc. I wouldn't even leave an email address on that site as it currently stands.


----------



## titleguarddotcom (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you for the thoughts. I am an amateur, so your feedback helps.

The website will get an about us page, and more prominently displayed policies. We are also fully CASL compliant (Canadian anti spam legislation). 

https://titleguard.ca


----------

